# Kings in?



## Fishinggurl (Apr 25, 2015)

Thinking about heading up to the Betsie soon....are the kings in yet or is the water still too warm? I am hoping with the rain we get this week it will help push some fish in the river.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I know a guy that fished pretty hard last weekend and went 2/2. One fish Saturday and one fish Sunday. Said he covered a lot of water and never saw any fish. This was not on the Betsy but another NW river


----------



## Fishinggurl (Apr 25, 2015)

His arms must be killing him! I haven't river fished since April when we went for steelhead...and I am always dead after a weekend of Salmon fishing.




101thwacK said:


> I know a guy that fished pretty hard last weekend and went 2/2. One fish Saturday and one fish Sunday. Said he covered a lot of water and never saw any fish. This was not on the Betsy but another NW river


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Very sloooooow right now.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I was in the NW this weekend and I did see a very few fish, but the water was downright hot for trout streams..70ish. 
I hooked one on a pier Friday morning and lost it. 
I talked to several guys on the river that also saw a couple around , but no one claimed to have caught or even seen one caught this past weekend.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Ditto .. warm low and clear . Those fish that are in there came in when the lake was flipped a couple weeks back and are now more skiddish then a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Takes a lot and I mean a lot of walking right now to find a hole with fishable numbers in it. And by fishable, I mean more than 2 lol.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline (Sep 25, 2017)

Wait 10 days or so, weather looks warm. I've seen a couple in the Boardman, but very few.


----------



## Fishinggurl (Apr 25, 2015)

Last year we went up the week before labor day and we got several...also was super nice not having a bunch of people out there as well...aka the screamers!!


----------



## Fishinggurl (Apr 25, 2015)

Pic from the weekend after of my old man and his buddy.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

So who's going to be out this weekend? I know I'll be on a searchin missing all weekend. Pretty pumped!!


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

good luck, leave a report, i wont be starting until next weekend, hopefully we can get just a lil more rain aye!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Gl bring that "walking boots" lol


----------



## Fishinggurl (Apr 25, 2015)

I can't wait to walk the river! Hoping in 2 weeks it cools off a bit and more fish . Anyone going please let me know whats going on up there!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Very very few fish around right now


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Fishinggurl said:


> I can't wait to walk the river! Hoping in 2 weeks it cools off a bit and more fish . Anyone going please let me know whats going on up there!


Nothing really ,water is to warm.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

There are other rivers offering more opportunitys, just gonna throw that out there


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Very very few fish around right now


The ones I spotted last weekend have probably turned to pudding already lol!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> There are other rivers offering more opportunitys, just gonna throw that out there


Oh I know, I was out all last weekend. I'll be on multiple rivers again this weekend. Just gotta find that right hole


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Oh I know, I was out all last weekend. I'll be on multiple rivers again this weekend. Just gotta find that right hole


I hope u didn't take offence to my comment, I was just saying that to the group. Not to u specifically , sorry if that came out wrong.

Burgundy


----------

